

Jeff Jarvis on How Young People Use Facebook, Twitter, and MySpace         - dreambird
http://thefastertimes.com/mediaandtech/2010/11/13/what-teenagers-think-about-facebook-twitter-and-myspace/

======
robenkleene
Twitter is a platform for communicating with the world, Facebook is platform
for communicating within your social network. For the majority of people,
Facebook will always be the more important platform because we _all_ have an
interest in communicating with our social network. Fewer people have a reason
to communicate with the world. Many here have start-ups they want to share,
some people are trying to create music, and some just want to create a self-
contained cult of personality.

As these kids get older I expect the division between who does and doesn't
"graduate" to Twitter will depend on who evolves into having a reason to
communicate with the world.

I do expect the percentage of people who will have a reason to "communicate
with the world" will steadily increase, but slowly relative to one generation
growing up. (As manufacturing/information technology increases, the size of
companies will decrease -- smaller companies mean more people will have the
role of "communicating with the world" for their company.)

Everyone will use Facebook.

